

Ron Paul: Let the dollar prove itself - lbrdn
http://www.cnn.com/2009/OPINION/10/30/ron.paul.fed/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

======
onewland
"Thus, the more the dollar is debased, the more capital gains taxes must be
paid on holdings of gold and other precious metals. For individuals who may
wish to use gold and silver in everyday transactions, this can quickly become
a complicated and costly burden."

Ron Paul,

Thanks for not being able to write a single essay without sounding like a
complete fucking lunatic with no grip on reality.

Sincerely, Liberals

~~~
cpr
Huh? What he says makes perfect sense.

